# μορφότυπος ή μορφότυπο;



## Lina (Sep 29, 2008)

Στην Inforterm και στο Ορόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείται το ουδέτερο. Στο ΛΝΕΓ η λέξη δεν λημματογραφείται (τουλάχιστον στην επανεκτύπωση της πρώτης έκδοσης που έχω εγώ), όπως και στην online έκδοση του ΛΚΝ. Στο Γκουγκλ υπερτερούν συντριπτικά οι μορφότυποι σε σχέση με τα μορφότυπα. 

Ανάλογη είναι και η περίπτωση του λογότυπου που το ΛΝΕΓ λημματογραφεί ως αρσενικό, αλλά αναφέρει και τον τύπο σε ουδέτερο, ενώ το ΛΚΝ έχει μόνο το αρσενικό.

Κοιτάζοντας το Αντίστροφο, είδα ότι τα σύνθετα με δεύτερο συνθετικό τη λέξη τύπος είναι άλλοτε αρσενικά και άλλοτε ουδέτερα: γονότυπος (αλλά και γονότυπο), ξυλότυπος, οικότυπος, σωματότυπος, φαινότυπος, αλλά στιγμιότυπο, στερεότυπο, τηλεομοιότυπο κλπ.

Εμένα πιο φυσικός μου φαίνεται ο τύπος "μορφότυπος". Εσείς τι λέτε; Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σαν επιμελητές θα θεωρούσατε λάθος τον έναν από τους δύο τύπους;


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για πρόταση της ΕΛΕΤΟ, η οποία εφαρμόζει απαρέγκλιτα το ουδέτερο, μορφότυπο. Έτσι, πολύ περισσότερα είναι τα ευρήματα του ουδέτερου στο teleterm αλλά και στο ΙΑΤΕ.

Το ίδιο και στο διαδίκτυο: συντριπτικά περισσότερα είναι τα ευρήματα για το μορφότυπο (που θα μπορούσε ωστόσο να είναι και αιτιατική του αρσενικού) — όπως και για το λογότυπο.

το μορφότυπο: 4.840
ο μορφότυπος: 46
μορφότυπα: 2.060
μορφότυποι: 48

Οπότε, είτε μας αρέσει είτε δεν μας αρέσει το ουδέτερο, φοβάμαι ότι είναι καλύτερο να πάμε με το ρεύμα. Άλλωστε, εναλλακτικά, θα πούμε «_το_ φορμάτ». :)


----------



## La usurpadora (Sep 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Eναλλακτικά, θα πούμε «_το_ φορμάτ». :)



H πλάκα είναι που στην γλώσσα των φωτογράφων τρώνε το "τ", και έχουμε το φορμά
[σαν κάτι φίλους που λένε το θερμό(ς), αλλά και φέτο(ς)].


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2008)

Αυτοί είναι γαλλομαθείς.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2008)

Lina said:


> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σαν επιμελητές θα θεωρούσατε λάθος τον έναν από τους δύο τύπους;


Όχι.



nickel said:


> Αυτοί είναι γαλλομαθείς.


Παρατήρηση που ισχύει γενικά για την κλασική ορολογία της φωτογραφίας.


----------



## Lina (Sep 30, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά.

Γαλλομαθείς είναι φαίνεται και όσοι ασχολούνται με φορμά ήχου και εικόνας.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 30, 2008)

Στον κινηματογράφο και τη φωτογραφία, ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός όρων είναι αυτούσια Γαλλικά δάνεια (τα Καγιέ ντυ Σινεμά είχαν μεγάλη απήχηση βλέπεις :) )


----------



## aristides (Dec 11, 2011)

Παλιά η ανάρτηση αλλά την επαναφέρω με την ελπίδα να πάρω μια γνώμη: Επιμένω ανάμεσα στους συναδέλφους και τους πελάτες μου (είμαι γραφίστας κατά βάση) ότι το αγγλικό "*logotype*", αφού προέρχεται από τις ελληνικές λέξεις λόγος και τύπος πρέπει να λέγεται στην ελληνική "*ο λογότυπος*" και όχι "*το λογότυπο*". Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει την σχεδιασμένη και συχνά κατοχυρωμένη, απεικόνιση της ονομασίας μιας επιχείρησης ή ενός προϊόντος. Και εδώ έχει επικρατήσει το ουδέτερο αλλά είναι μια μάχη που κρατά ακόμα και δεν έχει χαθεί...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2011)

Αριστείδη, καλώς ήρθες! Συνήθως σε νομικά κείμενα βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται το λογότυπο, αλλά ας περιμένουμε και τους ειδικούς να απαντήσουν. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2011)

Ο αρχικός τύπος ήταν *λογότυπος*. Όταν φτιάχνουμε καινούργιες λέξεις αυτού του... τύπου, τις φτιάχνουμε με το αρσενικό. Αντλώ, για παράδειγμα, από τη βάση teleterm:
δεδομενότυπος < datatype
μετάτυπος < metatype
υπότυπος < subtype

Κάποια απ' αυτά θα μείνουν έτσι, στο αρσενικό. Επειδή όμως αυτή η παρέα έχει πολλά επίθετα που κάποια στιγμή τους παίρνουμε το ουδέτερο και το ουσιαστικοποιούμε, φαίνεται ότι έχει την κατάρα να γυρνάει και τα ολοκαίνουργια ουσιαστικά σε ουδέτερα. Ο _αρχέτυπος_ έδωσε _το αρχέτυπο_, _ο στερεότυπος το στερεότυπο, ο διπλότυπος το διπλότυπο, ο πρωτότυπος το πρωτότυπο_ κ.λπ. Υπήρχε _τηλέτυπος_ πριν από _το τηλέτυπο_; Σίγουρα υπήρχε _αντίτυπος_ πριν από _το αντίτυπο_. Αλλά και χωρίς όλα αυτά: *ο λογότυπος* είναι σωστό επειδή αυτόν έχουν τα λεξικά και έτσι ξεκίνησε την ύπαρξή του. *Το λογότυπο* είναι ακόμα πιο σωστό, γιατί αυτό έχει επιβάλει η χρήση.


----------



## aristides (Dec 12, 2011)

*Ο λογότυπος*, όμως, είναι καθαρά ουσιαστικό, δε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως επίθετο. Όπως *ο ξυλότυπος* των αρχιτεκτόνων που περιγράφει το ίχνος του ξύλου πάνω στο μπετόν (σκυρόδεμα!). Η κατάρα είναι άδικη αλλά δε παλεύεται.
Ναι, Oliver_twisted, επισήμως είναι αρσενικός. Όμως η Ένωση Ελλήνων Γραφιστών τον θέλει ουδέτερο...


----------

